# Need help with my new Pyle Audio 5.1 Channel Home Receiver



## premkkumaar (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, I recently bought a Pyle Audio 5.1 Channel Home Receiver, Model Number — PT588AB. My existing receiver was an RCA unit and i replaced this with the new Pyle Audio one. I have a problem with the subwoofer. The RCA unit Subwoofer came with wires and i could connect those wires (red and black) behind the RCA receiver. However with the new one i have a RCA out (Like RCA pin). I can only connect the subwoofer only if my subwoofer end has a pin.

How do i make my existing subwoofer to make it work with my new receiver. Is there any alternative.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It sounds like the subwoofer does not have a built in amp and the old RCA supplied the powered signal to the sub. Your only option if you still want to use that sub is to by an external amp.


----------



## premkkumaar (Aug 9, 2012)

But i read in one of the forums that i can connect those wires to the receiver end of my left or right speakers. Is is true. Can i do it. Even my old RCA company sub woofer didn't have its own power. All it had as i mentioned earlier was similar wires like the speaker wire connected to the sub woofer.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It would work however that wont send the correct LEF signal to it (the .1 channel) and you wont have any control over the High Pass Filter and that could damage the sub. You would be better off buying a new sub for what it will cost to get this one working.


----------



## premkkumaar (Aug 9, 2012)

http://www.pyleaudio.com/sku/PT588AB/51-Channel-Home-Receiver-with-AMFM,-HDMI-and-BluetoothI am also attaching the photos







[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## premkkumaar (Aug 9, 2012)

Any suggestion you have for me to buy an external amp. I am looking for a cheaper one or do you think instead of amp i should buy a new sub woofer


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

for the cost of a good amp you migt as well just get a new powered sub like this one here.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> for the cost of a good amp you migt as well just get a new powered sub like this one here.


+1 

Not a bad choice _at all _for the price. I doubt that you will find a decent amp for the price of the sub linked above...IMHO. There are also some good choices here.


----------



## premkkumaar (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks tony. I did purchase the polk subwoofer link which you sent me. Seems to be a good deal. Eagerly waiting for my subwoofer now


----------



## premkkumaar (Aug 9, 2012)

By the way.. could you also tell me how good is my receiver. Any ideas.. I got this in a very good deal, however wanted to know your expert opinions from the experts. So, guys please help here.... I have 20 more days to return back this product. So far, seems to be real good... but... wanted your opinions as well


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, I hate to say it but you asked. It will do but for the price I can think of many that would be much better. There is a saying thats been floating around for a long time Pyle "is a Pyle of junk" They use really cheep parts and are not regarded to be very good quality.
If you can return it I would look at the Onkyo-TX-NR709-7.2-Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

premkkumaar said:


> By the way.. could you also tell me how good is my receiver. Any ideas.. I got this in a very good deal, however wanted to know your expert opinions from the experts. So, guys please help here.... I have 20 more days to return back this product. So far, seems to be real good... but... wanted your opinions as well


How much did you pay for it? There may be better AVRs in your price range. If you can get the Onkyo suggested above at _anywhere_ near the same price JUMP on it. You will be happier in the long run.


----------

